

World Startup Report: a Mission to Document Startup Ecosystems in 29 Countries - iag
http://worldstartupreport.com

======
iag
Bowei here. I just want to say major thanks to 500 Startups, StartupWeekend,
StartupDigest, Dave McClure and Brad Feld for making this all happen!

~~~
edge17
Awesome work Bowei, looking forward to keeping up with this. I'll catch up
with you in Nepal!

------
jkaljundi
Very strange and arbitrary selection of cities for Europe, it seems. How were
the 29 selected? What often happens for these kind of lists is people assume
those reviewed are somehow better than those left out. Hope this will
clarified once the report gets published, that many top location were just
left out.

~~~
iag
I polled my 500Startups network to see which countries they were interested in
and had contacts in, then narrowed down the list to a manageable size.

Which cities did you think I missed?

~~~
jkaljundi
Wrote a long reply, which HN ate :S

So I'll just say quickly: 1\. Tallinn and #estonianmafia (3 500Startups
investments, 6 Seedcamp investments) 2\. Helsinki and the world's leading
gaming scene.

Also: if you want to make the review serious, decide on the cities based on
statistics. As Seedcamp for Europe, which are their top cities for their
investment winners. Don't shoot from the hip.

------
edithsan
Catch you in Vietnam!

------
inspiredworlds
Great idea! Hopefully will see you in Sydney.

